# Free Swag Kit and 30% off now through 11/26 in Revision online store



## Revision (Nov 20, 2012)

Now through Monday November 26th, when you place an order of $99 or more in the Revision online store, you'll receive a free Revision Swag Kit. Use the code *SHADOW* to get 30% off on your order. http://www.revisionmilitary.com/store/


----------



## Revision (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't forget, now through Monday November 26th, when you place an order of $99 or more in the Revision online store, you'll receive a free Revision Swag Kit. Use the code *SHADOW* to get 30% off on your order. http://www.revisionmilitary.com/store/


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 23, 2012)

Awesome, 10 days after I order my shit.

My timing hasn't changed a bit.


----------



## Revision (Nov 26, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Awesome, 10 days after I order my shit.
> 
> My timing hasn't changed a bit.


 
Sorry about that SOWT. Feel free to shoot us a PM and we'll see if we can send an extra Swag Kit out to you.


----------



## Revision (Nov 26, 2012)

CYBER MONDAY: Today is the last day to get a free Revision Swag Kit when you place an order of $99 or more in the Revision online store. Don't forget to use the code *SHADOW *to get 30% off your order. http://www.revisionmilitary.com/store/


----------

